# 1953 Western Flyer Super Deluxe



## JPKelley5 (Jul 23, 2020)

I picked this up yesterday and I've begun the process of breaking it down for a mechanical rebuild back to a solid rider. The previous owner did a good job with superficial rust removal and it rides really, really well as I found it. I've already found that most of the bearings need work, but everything is there and not in need of more than a good soak and fresh grease. Looking forward to the process and making it my primary rider once its done. In the meantime, I'll start the arduous process of sourcing the obvious parts that are absent - tank, rack, light, etc. I'm a huge fan of the color scheme on these bikes and the complete, nicely restored examples I've seen are stunning. Wish me luck!


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 23, 2020)

Good luck. Glad you found a nice rider.


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 23, 2020)

Looks like a nice riding machine!


----------



## JPKelley5 (Jul 24, 2020)

Despite my best efforts to gingerly unstick it with heat and chemicals, the bolt attaching the front fender to the fork sheared off below the head. Not enough of it left to get a bite on it - not that it would turn either way regardless. I don’t see an option here outside of re-threading it. My first instinct was to just leave the whole thing alone, but the fender was too loose and the bolt wouldn’t move either way.


----------



## JPKelley5 (Jul 30, 2020)

It’s not a stunning visual transformation, but I broke it down to the frame, rebuilt the hubs, bb, headset, and gave everything else a thorough cleaning and polish. I ended up sending the fork off to a machine shop to drill out the front fender bolt. Never seen anything that stuck. I tapped hole this morning and it’s good to go. I’ll hold onto this and ride it while continuing to track down a tank, rack, etc. The styling has really grown on me. I’ve got a 1957 Schwinn Black Phantom that will probably be next. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 30, 2020)

Looking good!


----------



## Roger honeycutt (Aug 1, 2020)

JPKelley5 said:


> I picked this up yesterday and I've begun the process of breaking it down for a mechanical rebuild back to a solid rider. The previous owner did a good job with superficial rust removal and it rides really, really well as I found it. I've already found that most of the bearings need work, but everything is there and not in need of more than a good soak and fresh grease. Looking forward to the process and making it my primary rider once its done. In the meantime, I'll start the arduous process of sourcing the obvious parts that are absent - tank, rack, light, etc. I'm a huge fan of the color scheme on these bikes and the complete, nicely restored examples I've seen are stunning. Wish me luck!
> 
> View attachment 1233800



I have some parts fo a super dI es yourd have 2 tiny holes in the yop bar


----------



## JPKelley5 (Aug 1, 2020)

Roger honeycutt said:


> I have some parts fo a super dI es yourd have 2 tiny holes in the yop bar
> 
> View attachment 1239528
> 
> View attachment 1239531




It sure does. What are you looking to sell? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger honeycutt (Aug 5, 2020)

My number is 8282082821 there is a diffrence call for info


----------

